

Show HN: Getting started with Ruby and Sinatra - j_mcnally
http://getting-started.md/guides/2-ruby-sinatra

======
spoiler
The guide is alright, but it could be improved. I'd add/mention/change the
following:

Installing Ruby on Windows:
[http://rubyinstaller.org/](http://rubyinstaller.org/)

Running `bundle install` is not a good idea, because it will install gems as
root (and globally); unless you use bundler version >= 2, which isn't the
stable release yet (it defaults to the behaviour in the next sentence). A
better alternative is to use `bundle install --path .bundle`.

Another thing that's maybe worth mentioning that Sinatra has a "DSL" with lots
of interesting settings, which can be changed using `set`, `enable`,
`disable`, and mention how to access those settings using the `settings`
object.

For example, an interesting settings that could be mentioned are `:port`,
`:public_folder`, `:static`, and `:sessions`.

Also, perhaps you could link to the official website, if people want to look
into more details of the guide.

A side note, and a design idea for the website (although it would require more
effort overall) is to add "tabs" for Linux/Windows/OSX/etc operating systems.
For this particular guide, there's not many differences (if any).

------
yoloswagins
Really great work, J. Your guide goes into the right about of detail about
getting Sinatra up and running, without any fluff, or 'humor'.

------
decasia
Title should read "getting started with Ruby and Sinatra."

~~~
kang
.. and not on windows. Those installations are not so simple on windows.

~~~
j_mcnally
Yep, sorry, I should do some windows guides down the road.

